# Red Hook question



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We will be taking a ferry from St. John to Red Hook to meet someone arriving from the airport via taxi to Red Hook at around 5PM on a Saturday. 

What is a good place to arrange to meet? The timing might require an hour''s wait.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

try molly malones at american yacht harbor. just up the road from the ferry terminal.
it''s a nice bar/restaraunt. the owners name is frank. if you have a chance check on my boat at ayh. her name is kimberlite.
regards,
eric


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for the info. Sounds like a good solution. We won''t be here until February though.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

i also plan on going down in feb.
eric


----------



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

In Red Hook, from the ferry dock, on your left is what was formerly Wahoo Cafe that has a small bar, next is American Yacht Harbor, Caribbean Saloon on 3rd floor, center building, then Sopchoppy''s Pub on the Second floor, center building, then Molly Malones on the first floor last building on the waterfront (upstairs is Whale of a Tale, part of Molly''s). However, across the street next to the gas station is "The Warehouse" a/k/a "Poormans." More like a sailor''s biker bar and cheaper beer, a couple of pool tables and you can scan the street from the window. ORRRRRR, just sit at Woody''s or the Beach Bar in Cruz Bay and let them come find you. I''d go for the Beach Bar. Facing Cruz Bay, it''s about 273.5'' from the ferry dock to the right. That said, head over to Skinny Legs (formerly "Horseshoes") on Saturday afternoon and play horseshoes and pound beers.....


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The passanger we''re picking up is a very attractive woman arriving alone - who happens to be married to my son. I don''t think I''ll send her to Poormans! 

We''re chartering out of the BVI but she couldn''t get there until two days after the charter starts. I thought clearing at St. Johns and sending my son over by ferry to meet her and bring her back would be the best solution. From what I know of the schedule, she gets in too late to take any ferry to the BVI that evening.

An alternative would be for us to anchor at Red Hook. I just never thought much of that as an overnight anchorage if we arrived late. Also it''s an extra anchoring since we have to clear in St Johns first. What do you think?

BTW Eric, we share the same last name.

Norm


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

i believe there is a ferry from tortola to red hook.
why not stay in tortola overnight and send your son over by ferry.
there even might be a late ferry back to tortola.
eric


----------

